# Some pictures from my time as a dog hunter



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Here are some pictures I thought you might enjoy. I have been at the predator game for a long time.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice work. Where ya from?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job keep'in the fur in the dirt out your way TomKat. :thumbsup:

TomKat is from the great state of Kansas fulch.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics and some good looking country, Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

soilid work, thanks for the pics.

welcome!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you definately know how to put fur on the ground

thanks for including the rifle in some of the pics


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics TomKat !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great pictures, looks like you sure have been putting the hurt on a lot of coyotes. I know last fall I was seeing a lot of coyotes so hopefully you will have a great season this fall and take many more.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pic's and indeed some fine looking turf.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> you definately know how to put fur on the ground
> thanks for including the rifle in some of the pics


Thanks to all. I live in Kansas but have hunted MO and WY.

I have owned a lot of rifles. The hand painted one in the pics is a Stevens Model 200 in .22-250. It shot like a dream and I eventually shot the barrel out of it. I have my own rifle range and am a hand loader.

Right now I have an AR15 I built from parts 









I replaced the Stevens with a Savage Model 11 in .22-250 I had it dipped when it was brand new and really like this one. I call it the Viper










I also have a Model 10 in .243 and I just acquired this CZ in .222


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you do have some nice rifles to shoot. Lucky to have your own rifle range. I've been reloading a lot of pistol round lately, but I have at least 1000 of extra 223 brass. If you need any brass to do some loading for the AR, send me a message or email.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes I need to talk to u. PM sent


----------

